# Sailing the San Juans-Dinghy



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

In considering a cruiser to sail the San Juan Islands, I presume that a good dinghy would be indispensible for such things as getting ashore to hike, mooring/anchoring etc. Is this correct?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

You could cruise without one but if ya wanna gunkhole in the good spots, I'd recommend one.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Unless you plan to use marinas every night, a dinghy is pretty much essential. I'm not sure about the common practice in the San Juans, but in BC a lot of anchorages are tight and stern tying is the normal thing. Being able to get a stern line ashore in a hurry can keep your anchoring EQ* on the low end of the scale

That said, for the last couple of seasons we have rarely broken out the roll up dinghy because we are packing a couple of 9.5 foot kayaks. Plastic, easy on the boat, rock and oyster beach proof, quick and efficient. Good exercise and diversion too.

But you do/will need a good way to get ashore for hikes, pubs(!) and whatever else rocks your boat. And kayaks don't really cut it if you are packing groceries.

* Entertainment quotient.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

A dink is great thing to have in any cruisng ground. They get you to shore, they serve as a diversion while anchored, they can be a good fishing/diving platform, etc. etc. etc.

If you have the means and the space on your boat, get one!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Certain cruising areas, like the San Juans, where the coast is primarily rocky... require a hard dinghy if you can fit one aboard.


----------



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

Question answered. Thanks all.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Rusty- most sailors around here have inflatables, lot's of sand/gravel beaches and dinghy docks at the parks. A dinghy is also good insurance if the worst happens and you need something to keep you out of our chilly water. 
John


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I need a hard dingy because why? Rocks? lots of sandy pea gravel beaches. yes a few with oyster shells and jagged rocks.........Overall, I see a 10-1 inflatable to hard dinghy ratio in my travels! A decent built inflatable, ie not a sea eagle or some such cheap thing they call a boat will survive assuming the operator is somewhat cautious, and does not run onto the beach at mk10 all the time! Even a hard dingy will not survive that too much!

marty


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

What I plan on adding to my hard dink this winter. puget sound is mighty cold if your dink tips...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have an inflatable and I have no concerns with the archipelago's terrain. That doesn't mean I'm not excercising caution, good judgement, and common sense...

However, I am intrigued by the Porta-Bote. I know of several owners who absolutely love them and recommend them. I've heard horror stories of these dinks, but from what I can tell it's all heresay. I've yet to meet a person who has had a bad personal experience with one.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We've been down both roads... no question the hard dinghy is more appropriate, esp when you end up beaching at low tide on oyster beds. But a hard dinghy is a major PITA alongside at night and in bumpy stuff. As a result most go to inflatables, with RIBs being the norm these days. We switched to inflatables 10 years ago, but did suffer the occasional "Pfffffft" while attempting to land, even gently, on some beaches.

Our kayaks have proven to be the real answer, except when packing groceries or a number of crew/guests.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

1) Yes, get the dinghy
2) Try and get the dinghy as part of the deal for the Tartan you are looking for.. It's likely to become almost free that way...


----------

